# Designing a track -- input wanted



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

16' x 20'

What do you all think of this design?










'Doba


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i like it lets race


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That's a big'un, I like the looonnnnnngggggggggggggggg straight.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> 16' x 20'
> 
> What do you all think of this design?
> 
> ...


 CORRECTION -- This is 8' x 16' . . . don't know what I was thinking when I posted that.

Sorry 

'Doba


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm drueling over all the possibilities. You're a lucky man! With your current layout, one lane stays on the outside almost all the time and will dominate. If you replace the criss-cross in the middle with a simple down and back, you would balance things quite a bit. I love the Goodyear bridge but putting that "double chicane" in the middle of the straight takes away a nice long straight that most drivers would love. If you put one chicane at each end of the straight, drivers would still get to open it up but they'd have to time their entry and exit to get the most out of it. I also noticed that you have a stack of unused straights off to the side. You're torturing us, right?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i see the outside lined with blue tape but then in the middle i see a center square taped off was this a place you raced mini zs or something like that just wondering i also have a mini z and a xmod and i have a ball with those


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

okracer said:


> ok i see the outside lined with blue tape but then in the middle i see a center square taped off was this a place you raced mini zs or something like that just wondering i also have a mini z and a xmod and i have a ball with those


 The blue box in the middle marks off three feet from the outside edge of the table (once I build it). The inside box is basically a "no turns" area since a corner marshall would not be able to reach a car inside the boxed area without using a grabber. I can run straightaways through the middle but not turns.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> I'm drueling over all the possibilities. You're a lucky man! With your current layout, one lane stays on the outside almost all the time and will dominate. If you replace the criss-cross in the middle with a simple down and back, you would balance things quite a bit. I love the Goodyear bridge but putting that "double chicane" in the middle of the straight takes away a nice long straight that most drivers would love. If you put one chicane at each end of the straight, drivers would still get to open it up but they'd have to time their entry and exit to get the most out of it. I also noticed that you have a stack of unused straights off to the side. You're torturing us, right?


 Yeah the outside lanes do get the wider radius for most of the circuit. However, with the exception of two turns, the track is laid out with all 15" and 18" turns -- very fast turns that should not slow the inside lanes very much.

As for the chicane, well I wanted to kill the straightaway so a really fast car wouldn't just walk away from everyone else.

This layout was just the first idea I tried -- looking for more input.

'Doba


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> ... with the exception of two turns, the track is laid out with all 15" and 18" turns -- very fast turns that should not slow the inside lanes very much.... This layout was just the first idea I tried -- looking for more input.
> 
> 'Doba


I'm jealous of you having that much room to play with... Way cool. 

I would get bored with the same radius corners everywhere. Put some tight stuff in there to break it up.... I have the full span of available corners on my track, 6" to 18". At first, I hated the 6's, now I'm glad they're there. Since you have all that room, it would be fun to have a long straight going onto a 6/9 corner, and the super fast 15/18 like you have.......

Ultimately, it's what floats your boat, not ours.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WoW!  Build it! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

